# Virus in muscle



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

O.k. I was sick for the last two months-on and off colds and flu. I'm a diabetic so of course my blood sugar has been really high too. I thought I was finally over it but a few days ago the right side of my neck hurt like heck. Like a knotted muscle. It worked itself out in a day or so, I put hot compresses on it. Then a day later, the left side got knotted up. I'm a small hobby farmer and I get my share of bruises etc but this hurt really bad. I did have a headache when all of this first started but of course I ignored it and took generic Tylenol like I always do. 

So, the pain on my left side of my neck got really bad, my friend tried to massage the three knots that she found out and it kind of worked for a day and then whamo-back again and the pain began going down my left arm too. So I was at the mall and there is this massage/acupressure man and for $15 he basically tenderized me (very very painful massage) until he worked it out by my neck began to tighten up again on the ride home. All I can figure is that somehow a virus has gotten into my muscles. Is that even possible? Last night I gave in and took the Tylenol pm so that I could sleep because by then the pain was in my chest and back too, today I'm better but I can't work for longer than a couple of hours before I get really tired and have to rest-which I am doing because I do try to listen to my body when it screams at me to slow down-otherwise I just ignore it and get on with things. 

So my question is, can a virus get into muscles, and now that it is finally healing (I do actually feel better-just bruised all over now) and are there any herbs to help with the healing process so it doesn't come back with a vengence? Really, we're going to start lambing and kidding any day and I cannot afford to be sick right now. Plus my doctor wants to put me on insulin because she doesn't believe me that I have been so sick for so long, even though I was coughing up a lung when I went to see her for the first time. She thinks that my meds aren't working or that I'm just not taking them and that's not true. Unless I can get rid of this virus, it is going to cause me some serious complications that I cannot deal with right now.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't say if a virus can lodge in the muscles as I've not had it nor run across it before, but I do know that a virus can lodge in the spinal column. I had it happen. 

For anything with a virus I take VSC available through Natures Sunshine. After 6 weeks of tests, over $1000 in doctor bills, countless prescriptions and them telling me they couldn't help me and I was dang near dead.....VSC had me on the mend in about 3 days.

Do not take the insulin unless it is an absolute last option. I was on 3 injections a day and gained weight like crazy even though I was very carefully watching what I ate. I finally had a doctor come clean with me and tell me that insulin makes you gain weight. Talk about a vicious circle! More weight equals worse insulin resistance.

Expect to have quite a bit of muscle pain for about a week. When you get a deep tissue massage like you described it will often feel like you have a deep bruise in that area.

Good luck!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Pain in left arm and chest and back describes a heart attack. Get that checked out FIRST.

Then, if you have what DW has been going through, it could be a fibromyalgia flareup.

Reduce calcium intake temporarily (it can worsen cramping), do a tincture of crushed raw garlic in 1/4 to 1/2 oz of vodka, taken with protein only (NO carbs or sugar for at least an hour). The concept is to use the alcohol to open the blood vessels and capillaries so the garlic can get in. Do NOT take the garlic and vodka without some food. It'll rip your stomach to shreds. This is only partly effective, so don't expect miracles. Also, if you have a yeast thing going on, the garlic may give you a heximer reaction for a day from the toxins being released.

If it continues, cortisone shots to the arms.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

TxMex, what does VSC stand for? and where can you buy this stuff?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Here's a link: 
http://www.naturessunshine.com/us/product/vs-c-100-caps/sku-937.aspx

Though I'm a member, I don't order from them directly any more. I am able to purchase the products from a local health food store. They charge so much for shipping that I'm able to get the product for about the same price at my local retail outlet. However, ordering through Natures Sunshine may be the only practical way to get it. They have very high quality vitamins and herbs. This is the only company my Naturopath will use.

I've wondered what VSC stands for also. I assume the 'V' is for virus, but past that I don't have a clue. I just know it works.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Pain in left arm and chest and back describes a heart attack. Get that checked out FIRST.


I would suggest that too. And remember that pain in the carotids like you are describing in your neck is also a sign of angina. DM patients typically have high triglyceride levels just do to the high sugar levels in their blood streams. You really should seek out a cardiologist for a cath.
The pain is not a virus that I have ever heard of. Also, if you have hypertension, remember that the carotids can get clogged with cholesterol and hurt too. You really need to see a cardiologist about this.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

As Harry said, please get checked asap to make sure
this isn't your heart.

I had a heart attack in 2010 and I had the neck pain,
arm pain, chest and back pain. I also had pain across
the top of my shoulders. You didn't mention that, but
have you had pain there?

Please do this soon! IF it is heart related, you might
be able to do something about it before you have a
heart attack that will damage your heart muscles.

Please post updates so we will know how you are
doing!

Will be thinking of you.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

Olivia 67 how are you?


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi,

Doing fine, for some reason I could get into Homesteading for a couple of days. Yes it was a virus, I did some more searching online and found that many people have had the same symptoms that I had. I did visit a acupupressurist who tenderized me, as I already mentioned and so after the virus moved on to another part of my body, I was sore for days from the "massage". It felt like he bruised my muscles but it worked because after some hot showers, and generic Tylenol, I did feel better. I am taking an antibiotic right now for the most current illness, a sinus infection. The acv just wasn't working any more, normally just acv kicks my sinus infections right in the butt but this must be a nasty virus. I have talked to a couple more people in my area who are now having the same symptoms but they aren't diabetic and so for them it will only be a day or two of soreness. You know, I've lost so much weight, about 25 lbs over the past two years, and I am now about 165 which is good for me and yet my stupid diabetes is more out of control than when I was 185 and lived a sedimenty lifestyle. Dumb disease! And people say that diabetes is a obese disease, I know people who are 300 lbs and don't have it for goodness sakes. The next time someone tells me that it is a disease for heavy people I just may haul off and hit them! : ) not really....but I will think about it. Thank you for the heads up about the insulin, I am trying to avoid it but my new, young doctor who has probably been out of school for about 6 months, wants me to either go on it or change meds and I just don't know what to do. I finally got my blood sugar down to about 150, which is high but not 200 which is where it has been. Hopefully now that I'm on antibiotics, my sugar will come down naturally to about 120 where it usually is. Yes that's still high I guess but I function well at 120.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

TxMex, I am sorry about what you went through. I cannot imagine the pain of having a virus in your spine. What I went through was agonizing and I'm not a whimp either but the pain was nonstop. I hate my new doctor so I'm avoiding her unless I need to go, like I said she is brand spanking new and she makes me uncomfortable but my previous doctor is 85 miles away and I needed someone closer. We have United Healthcare and most doctors won't take it up here because they are so slow to pay so my choices were limited but I'm on the lookout for a different doctor. 

I will look up the vsc and see what's in it. It would be good to have it around rather than wait for the next virus to sneak up on me.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I would suggest trying some cayenne and turmeric capsules for the whole shebang. Turmeric can help to clear up bacterias and such. Turmeric you may want to discuss with your doc though, as it can lower blood sugar levels.

The cayenne will help with heart and muscle issues and help to open up blood vessels.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I second the turmeric and cayenne. Cayenne is excellent for the heart and circulatory system. My Naturopath told me that cayenne will alleviate chest pain. Turmeric is a good anti-inflammatory. I take a couple of capsules of 1/2 turmeric and 1/2 ginger every day that I make myself. You can go to the grocery store and buy turmeric and make your own capsules. It's in the spice section.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes I've seen turmeric in recipes and in the spice aisle. It seemed to exotic for me to cook with <g> But thank you for the advice, I will try them out. I just got in my latest order from Puritans Pride but they're shipping costs aren't too expensive for me to send in another order asap if it will help me. I have to say that the antibiotics have made me feel so good today but that won't last, my stomach is very sensitive so soon I'll have tummy troubles instead of my sinus infection. I've been thinking about trying some anti inflammatory, good to know because turmeric is so easily available. Is Aloe Vera an anti inflammatory? I just looked up the VSC and it says that it is good for the respiratory system, so now I'm really excited about trying it. I have asthma and sinus problems too. Jeez, guess I'm just falling apart- : )


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I use Olive oil. I make sure to either eat it on bread or cook with it when I am fighting inflammation. The biggest use of Olive oil that I have is rubbing it into my neck and spine. I have arthritis and some fused discs and I can't tell you how much this helps.

I told the guy who works on the computer to try it for his neck and shoulders. He had a bad wreck years ago and the pain was killing him..they wanted to operate on him. The next time I saw him, he thanked me and said he hadn't had pain since he used the olive oil. 

Take a shower or a bath..work the oil in..repeat at least once a day for a few days. It's not like BioFreeze or something that zaps it..it's more like a gradual healing. One day you are working around and it dawns on you that you aren't in that terrible pain.j

As always..ask a doc before you try anything.

All the best and I hope you find relief real soon.


----------

